# Bulk microfibres?



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Given the threads flying about regarding the Costco microfibres, does anyone have a local source for decent 16" x 16" microfibres at a good price?


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

David @ carwashnwax :thumb:


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

WyseByse in Ballymena do 3 for 99p! Works out cheap... that's like 15 for a 5er!

Can't remember size though!


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

home and bargain have 4 packs in for 99p only found them by chance. first pack was good all plush cloths great for polishing and general cleaning.
should have seen the looks i got the other day standing at the till with 30 packs in a trolley and nothin else lol


----------



## boratdi (Aug 27, 2008)

I brought 2 x 4 packs from poundland this weekend. about 12" square. Almost identical to single one I brought in the local Motorist discount centre for £2.50. 

They worked really well, Going back to see if they have any left.


----------



## johnboy (Aug 10, 2008)

NornIron said:


> Given the threads flying about regarding the Costco microfibres, does anyone have a local source for decent 16" x 16" microfibres at a good price?


iwas thinking of going to the one in glasgow when i was over in november i would have to have a difinate number of people wanting them


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

john is this a mistral day away or a lads day away


----------

